# not yet weight bearing



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know if I am worried about nothing but my daughter will not take any weight on her legs at all. If I stand her she just collapses her legs. She will happily roll around on the floor and pretty much has her sitting balance but is not crawling yet. I am concerned that babies a similar age have been taking their weight for some time now. Freya was 3 1/2 weeks early and weighed only 4lb 12 at birth (she stopped growing at around 35 weeks). She is now 8 1/2 months old. Should I take her to see the GP? I don't want to be a neurotic mother but I feel a bit concerned about it.

Thanks for any advice,
Jenny


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jenny

I would take dd to see your HV so that he/she can see her knees, legs and feet when standing.

Let me know how you get on.

Jxx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. The reason I was thinking about taking her to the GP was because I took her to the HV for her 8 month check and told her the problem but she just said come back in 2 months if she is still not weightbearing. She did not want to see her trying to stand or anything. I should have been more assertive at the time. I am not really happy to wait another 2 months if there is a problem. Is this something the GP could help with? or is it not really their area? I live in an area with private healthcare so there is never a wait to see the GP.

Thanks for your help,
Jenny


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jenny

How are things?

If you arent happy, you can ask your GP to assess as well.

Jxx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jeanette,

I took DD to the GP in the end who was really nice and examined her thoroughly. He was concerned with the way she holds her left leg so ordered an X ray. This has since come back normal which was a relief. I have to take her back to the GP at the end of the month and he may refer her for physio if she still won't weightbear. He thinks it may just be a habit she has got into! Hopefully it will all sort itself out soon, thanks so much for your advice.

Jenny x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jenny

So pleased the xray came back good.

Physio sounds ideal! Some hospitals also have an occupational therapist for children so you may find that, if needed, dd will be seen by both.

Stay in touch.

Jeanettex


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jeanette,

Just thought I would update you! I took Freya back to the GP and there is some improvement in that she will now put her feet flat on the floor some times but not yet take her weight. However, it is definelty progress and the GP is happy that everything is normal. He will review her in 3 months time unless it sorts itself out by then. I just wanted to thank the person who sent me a PM regarding her children who were both late to weightbear. I feel quite sure now that Freya will do it when she is ready but for now she is quite content to roll around and commando crawl!! Thanks so much for your support.

Jenny x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jenny

Thankyou for the update!

Im so pleased to read thst she is coming along nicely.  

Jxx


----------

